# Fertility conference London 4th - 5th November 17



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering who is going to the fertility conference in London this weekend? 

I'll be going, but will be specifically looking at donor clinics, as I am hoping that attending this, will help me to decide, finally, what clinic to go to? To help me to move forward.

I hope that I'll get my questions answered?

xx


----------



## niknchip (Dec 12, 2011)

Please visit the Bahceci stand ....this clinic is amazing...we had our ivf there at the istanbul clinic ,their sister clinic in cyprus do donor egg cycles....one of the leading clinics around ...i will be there on sunday sharing my experience😚


----------



## jblox78 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll be there tomorrow! I'm a trainee nutritionist in my final year of college and will be helping out at the Marilyn Glenville stand


----------

